# my girls over the past month



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some snapps of my gang over the past month as requested. Gypsy isnt realy in them as she now spends about 80% of her time glued to my mums side i only realy see her at night or in the morning before work. 

Delly chillaxing on the couch










i have a lovely spanial over for grooming and the girls just lay about watching me work 











Delta smooshed between Echo and the couch










Delta and her best bud Joey









Echo and Delta sleeping on my work cloths while i was having a bath 









Gypsy sleeping on my mums mug 











Lazy morning lie in, can you beleave my legs are in their somwhere 












now this was funny, i had just come back a walk and still had some liver cake in my jumper pocked, Delta stuck her head in, so i grabed the treats making her falow them till she came out the other end of the pockit. very amusing to watch. 



























Delta and my wee cousins dog Mia










love this photo i have a very similer one of Inca from years ago will need to dig it out 











mum took this one after wee came back a walk. 










we had a basset stay during the day for a couple of day till her new owner could take her home. 










Gypsy and joey










gypsy turn 6 in june, the woman in [email protected] said she looked like a puppy











Joey with his cockapoo blankets










photos form a walk over the fields the other day


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow you have some really great shots of your girls! I love the ones of them laying on each other all snuggled up - so cute


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos. Thanks.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Your girls are all gorgeous


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish Polly and our cats would get on like yours!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

It just looks like perfect doggy lifestyle - they are so lucky to have you Kendal xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

brillinat pics,i always love looking at pics of your girls.is delta getting paler? x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Now thats more like it  

Fab photos Kendal ... keep them coming xxx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Enjoyed the seeing pics of the girls again. Love the ones with Joey in them. They look so contented together.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol our oter cat yosser doent realy like the dogs. he tollerates them but wont snuggle. our old cat murphy sorted the girls out they knew that this was his house and they were privaleged to be alwowed on his couch. but he was older and not very well when delta was a puppy so she didnt learn from him. instead delta and joey were puppy and kitten at the same time so cats are for playing with to delta. 


delta has lightend a little but she wont fade out compleatly atleast not till shes very old and even then i think she will still have a strong colour. the light can chainge how strong her colour is in photos. i lobe that she kept the sable in her ears. and she has sBle eylashes which are so cute. 

when i bring her back from the feilds hew white bits habe yellow high lights as the pollen off the long grass stanes her coat while she is wet. but as she dries it goes away. Think im going to bath them on sat. want to get the all groomed as we are getting muffin, totts and amber over for 2 weeks wheile their owners go on holiday. then for the second week we also have the wee cocker i groom lilly over for a week. lol so for the 21-29 we will have 8 dogs in our house. lol dont think my stepdad knows yet lol. its going to be a mental fortnight.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update!! great pics! I love the one of Delta going through your pocket...so something that Lady would do!!!! such funny dogs! And I am sure Joey thinks he is a dog...so cute how they all snuggle up...and miss Gypsey asleep on your mum's cup...too funny! 
Thanks Kendal!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

What great photo's that was like looking at a professional doggy catalogue! They are all adorable, I love the shot of them all looking up at the camera!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah Joey does think he is a dog. he has taken murphys place as lord of the mannor.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> Lol our oter cat yosser doent realy like the dogs. he tollerates them but wont snuggle. our old cat murphy sorted the girls out they knew that this was his house and they were privaleged to be alwowed on his couch. but he was older and not very well when delta was a puppy so she didnt learn from him. instead delta and joey were puppy and kitten at the same time so cats are for playing with to delta.
> 
> 
> delta has lightend a little but she wont fade out compleatly atleast not till shes very old and even then i think she will still have a strong colour. the light can chainge how strong her colour is in photos. i lobe that she kept the sable in her ears. and she has sBle eylashes which are so cute.
> ...


sounds like my house all the time haha xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol we have had muffin amber and Totts over night a couple of time so thats not to bad. Lilly has only ever been over for grooming, she knows my girls but the other three might be a bit of a shock to the system. 


whats worrying me is muffin is 16 years old and on meds for for a condition that almost took her out at Christmas. I'm so worried something happens. mum has said to Laura's mum that if something happens, she will go with what the vet says but if the vet doesn't think their is much els to do she is not keeping her in the world suffering waiting on laura coming back from her holls to say good bye. which feels mean but its in the best interest of muffin. 


but heres hoping all goes well. just planning sleeping arraignments, and how I'm going to walk them. wont really be walking muffin but the others i should be able to walk with my girls. 


my girls will be in their cage, Lilly in the kitchen as thats where she sleeps at home, muffin and Totts in hags room as thats where they go when the stay over. and amber in with me as that were she sleeps when at ours. 


so yeah its going to be interesting but i am looking forward to it. at least i get a week to get used the the 3 which wont be too bad as i know them but just haven't had them for this long, so i can get into a routine with them and then just add Lilly into that. 


lol poor Yosser's going to have a fit lol that poor boy although he gave Mia a cracker of a smack the first time she walked in here, he actual caught her eye ball with his claw, she is fine but have a bit of a blood shot eye for 24 hours.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow Kendal you're going to be busy! Fab pics - you're girls are lovely. x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Great pictures as always, they look so happy, lucky dogs to live in such a big group.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pictures, they made me laugh. So funny how they just curl up and snuggly anywhere, even on the cat lol. Delta s colouring looks lovely and Echos gorg face as usual. Love the shot with them all in the long grass...... Oh by the way has it been raining by you x x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My work got flooded the kennelz are build up a hill and we still got flooded. we had bad thunder and lightinging and the dogs were freeking out. wanstn a fun day at work. my boss had to take us home in her jeep. So yeah lots of rain. and lots of flooding all round.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What great photos. Love the one of Gypsy leaning on the mug and all the girls on your bed. I can't work out where your legs are, lol


----------

